# how to make fudge using cocoa and marshmallows?



## sunnydaye

Most every recipe for making fudge I have researched calls for using choco chips. I have a can of cocoa I want to use up and a bag of marshmallows. I am not sure how to substitute cocoa in place of choc chips or how to use marshmallows in place of the jar of cream. If you know of a link to a fudge recipe using cocoa powder and marshmallows please put it here. Thanx!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif (and no p-nutbutter)


----------



## durangojo

you could make a 'mississippi mud' cake which uses both cocoa and marshmallows....named so for the  color of the mighty muddy mississippi river....it used to be all the rage for awhile, but faded away....part fudge, part brownie and part cake.....  google it or go to epicurious....if you've never had it or made it, it's about time.....it's wonderful.....very rich......

joey


----------



## sunnydaye

I have made the mud cake many times.  But I want fudge!  Thanx anyway, for reply.


----------



## petemccracken

Try this one: http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Fudge-Recipezaar_9


----------



## sunnydaye

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gifthat's exactly what I wanted and ty/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif yummy!


----------

